# 553                                                      Napalmee Turnips selling for 553



## BigPermSS13

New here to the forums.

Turnips are selling for 553 bells on the island.

No entry fee but I will not turn down any bells 

If you want to sell, let me know below and I'll send you dodo code.


----------



## prissy.orc.wife

I would like to sell please!


----------



## Alphapack

I would like to sell please


----------



## Muddy

I would like to come please. 
kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## itsmxuse

I’d like to come sell please


----------



## Foreverfox

Can i come by? I can wait until it clears out a little, please and thank you!


----------



## Rwodage

BigPermSS13 said:


> New here to the forums.
> 
> Turnips are selling for 553 bells on the island.
> 
> No entry fee but I will not turn down any bells
> 
> If you want to sell, let me know below and I'll send you dodo code.



May I please have a code?


----------



## JSS

BigPermSS13 said:


> New here to the forums.
> 
> Turnips are selling for 553 bells on the island.
> 
> No entry fee but I will not turn down any bells
> 
> If you want to sell, let me know below and I'll send you dodo code.


Is it still on?


----------



## FireflyHannah

Hi, any chance I could come by, please?


----------



## BigPermSS13

Sorry AC family! I'm closed. Until next time, cheers!


----------

